# EMT-Basic



## P22948 (Oct 3, 2019)

Good Afternoon all,

I am inquiring how adding an EMT-B license will affect my score or standing on my town's list. I am in the process of getting my EMT certification and wonder if it gives me additional points on my score or is it a preference? There is little info about this online.
Thanks in Advance


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

I haven’t taken the exam in sometime but I believe all that shows up is “EMT” next to your name on the established list after the exam. I don’t think there is preference or points. It certainly makes you more marketable over someone that does not have their EMT. Many calls are medical in nature so it will help if you get on a department and heck even a stipend. Correct me someone if this is wrong or anything new has changed.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Is it required for the position?


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

The EMT preference goes back to when police departments ran ambulances (a couple still do!). So the town can request a preference list from civil service for EMTs. I doubt that's been done almost anywhere for decades. However, EMT is a good certification to have (had mine 20 years) and some departments do have EMT stipends.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

EMT used to be a tiebreaker on the Civil Service list. Not sure if that only applied to the Fire, but as mentioned haven't taken the test in many years.

Best to check with your town.

Only thing I can think of now that it's good for is getting out of some in-service training provided it stays active.


----------

